# Parts seller red flag warning



## KingSized HD (Aug 11, 2021)

I've bought many dozens of parts here and have never had a problem; I've dealt with the "sent me a money order" guy, lots of "PayPal F&F only" guys, the "gross it up if you send it 'PP Goods' " folks and even the eBay guys, never a problem until now.

In case you needed another "red flag warning" when buying parts from someone.....When you're seeing parts for sale and you don't recognize the screen name so you look and their previous sold threads have the photos deleted, that's a red flag. (https://thecabe.com/forum/index/archive-sold.73/) You might be tempted to overlook that red flag because they've been on the CABE for five years but the fact that they only have a few doz likes over that time should be a tip-off too.

You realize the problem when what was shown in the ad isn't what they send in the mail and there's no "proof" because they've deleted the part photo.  Oh, and if you do screen shots to protect yourself, make sure to open up the pic when you do your screenshot, so your proof shows the entire part. Lesson learned. Hope this helps someone. And yes, I've tried to resolve the issue messaging the person two days ago and today w/o response, even as they post more parts for sale.

BTW-I'm NOT talking about a well-known seller from Canada who's been on here 10 years and has over 3K "likes" I've bought 1-2 parts from him and that went fine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2021)

Well that wasn’t too hard to figure out! Hopefully he makes it right. If not I’d contact the mods. I never understand why people delete pictures or prices from their sold items. V/r Shawn


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 11, 2021)

I buy parts on here and don’t want to deal with someone like that can you pm me his name if you don’t want to post it I’ve bought a lot of stuff here never had a problem but I don’t want to have one either


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2021)

Always trust your gut feeling. If you sense something is wrong. Don't make the deal.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 11, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I buy parts on here and don’t want to deal with someone like that can you pm me his name if you don’t want to post it I’ve bought a lot of stuff here never had a problem but I don’t want to have one either



If you could PM myself as well Please … I buy a lot of parts as well with not a problem … 
Bob


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2021)

He pretty much said who it was. Go to the archive link he posted and scroll down the left side to see who deleted pics-only two guys-don’t pick the Canadian!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 11, 2021)

Got it ..👍


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 11, 2021)

Got it


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm really curious to see how this turns out....all of the 8-10 (or more) pics posted have been deleted.  Hopefully it's all good and everyone gets what they're expecting. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sold-schwinn-bicycle-spokes-20-shipped-paypal-ready.195576/page-2


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 13, 2021)

I have OCD, so I was deleting some of the photos I didn't like! OMG! You're banning me? 
That's it, now I'm lost. I have no photos, no likes, no credit. I thought you guys liked me,
and that's what hurts the most. 🥺


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 13, 2021)

Wait a minute. I'm not from Canada. Phew! So, I can stay in the secret club of bike guys with the high sign?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 13, 2021)

👍👍


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2021)

Full disclosure,
Plenty of pictures, especially the areas of concern.
Don’t buy it if you don’t want it.
As is, all sales final.
Do what you say you’re going to do.
Don’t be a whining fii€£, and everybody should be happy.
It’s not that hard.
It’s just too bad that people in general are weird.
Life would be so much easier if everybody lived by the Golden Rule.
But noooooooooooooooooooo!
There are alway those fii€£s on both sides that want to squeeze it a bit, to see if they can get something for nothing.
To those guys, I say F you and to the horse you rode in on.
Relax people!
Take a chill pill and enjoy the ride.
Our esteemed colleagues from over the pond, said it best.
“You can’t alway get what you want, but if you try sometime, you just might find, that you get what you need.”


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 13, 2021)

DaGasMan said:


> Wait a minute. I'm not from Canada. Phew! So, I can stay in the secret club of bike guys with the high sign?



Far out....did someone say 'high sign'?


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2021)

Interesting.........and thank you for the heads-up.


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 13, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Far out....did someone say 'high sign'?View attachment 1462162



I was thinking more like the He Man Woman Haters Club. Give 'em the high sign Spanky.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 14, 2021)

this post is getting WAY off track
so just to be clear ...... I am not the culprit
if someone has something against me in particular ..... just PM me and we can deal with it like men, no need for innuendoes and bulls....

just to be clear, when the buyer wants the pics and the item description, I just sent it to them ..... and it's their choice to post pics of their acquisition if they choose to ..... FINAL
I personally hate having my pictures posted all over the internet, I don't mind having it on The Cabe, but seems like pics get stolen from here and then re-posted on third party sites like Worthpoint and Pinterest ...... then they post your pictures like they own them!

Maybe if The Cabe would protect our pics than I would not mind leaving them on here, but the site can be accessed without having to be a member

In the early days of the internet, like 20 years ago, I had posted a bike for sale on some site (can't remember where), couldn't modify the ad or remove the pics and description, well I am still getting requests to buy the bike after 20 years ..... this is extremely annoying and this is the reason I remove my pics and descriptions now


for the members that think that it's useful to see sold prices ...... it's only useful for a few months, then the market changes and the price sold is useless


----------



## ADReese (Aug 17, 2021)

I decided to take a chance on this seller.
Fast shipping and great service, but I did get the bait and switch. Appears to be ignoring my request for a refund or product replacement. I ordered a box of 10 ⁵/⁸" spokes. I was shown a picture of standard colored spokes and was sent blue anodized. Can't imagine when I'll ever have a use for these. Maybe the mods should address this sellers relationship with the site if he continues to do business in this manor.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2021)

ADReese said:


> I decided to take a chance on this seller.
> Fast shipping and great service, but I did get the bait and switch. Appears to be ignoring my request for a refund or product replacement. I ordered a box of 10 ⁵/⁸" spokes. I was shown a picture of standard colored spokes and was sent blue anodized. Can't imagine when I'll ever have a use for these. Maybe the mods should address this sellers relationship with the site if he continues to do business in this manor.
> 
> View attachment 1463966
> ...



The rules clearly state the pic must be of the actual product shown. Maybe the seller cares to chime in?


----------



## ian (Aug 17, 2021)

ADReese said:


> I decided to take a chance on this seller.
> Fast shipping and great service, but I did get the bait and switch. Appears to be ignoring my request for a refund or product replacement. I ordered a box of 10 ⁵/⁸" spokes. I was shown a picture of standard colored spokes and was sent blue anodized. Can't imagine when I'll ever have a use for these. Maybe the mods should address this sellers relationship with the site if he continues to do business in this manor.
> 
> View attachment 1463966
> ...



Is this the same seller that was revealed the other day??


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 17, 2021)

ADReese said:


> I decided to take a chance on this seller.
> Fast shipping and great service, but I did get the bait and switch. Appears to be ignoring my request for a refund or product replacement. I ordered a box of 10 ⁵/⁸" spokes. I was shown a picture of standard colored spokes and was sent blue anodized. Can't imagine when I'll ever have a use for these. Maybe the mods should address this sellers relationship with the site if he continues to do business in this manor.




Unfortunately that was my experience; they showed a pic of an extra long 12" or 14" Schwinn seatpost next to a measuring tape. But I received a standard 9-1/4"" I didn't even check if it was a Schwinn or repop I was so disgusted.
I have never received a response to either of the two PMs I sent. I see they're still posting in the parts section.

Any comments @Streetcustom82  ?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 17, 2021)

KingSized HD said:


> Unfortunately that was my experience; they showed a pic of an extra long 12" or 14" Schwinn seatpost next to a measuring tape. But I received a standard 9-1/4"" I didn't even check if it was a Schwinn or repop I was so disgusted.
> I have never received a response to either of the two PMs I sent. I see they're still posting in the parts section.
> 
> Any comments @Streetcustom82  ?



I have a couple really long seat post's, I'll measure them and send you one if you pay shipping! Shoot me a PM


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 17, 2021)

How lame of him, straight on purpose sends wrong items....


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2021)

I just had an eBay seller, (not a Cabe member) send what was, a really nice Miller dynamo light kit, loose in a soft pack USPS envelope.
How they expected that to get here without damage, I have no idea.
The weight of the unwrapped generator pretty much destroyed the headlight bucket.
Some people just don’t give a f**k, because nobody is that stupid.
It isn’t even about the money spent, I just hate to see something as nice as that get destroyed.
They’re not making them like that anymore, so it’s pretty exciting when you find one in such good condition.
Put it in a box for Gods sake, and wrap some padding around the delicate parts.
It’s not that hard!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 17, 2021)

Mods are on it! Hopefully he can't do it to anyone else!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 17, 2021)

ADReese said:


> I decided to take a chance on this seller.
> Fast shipping and great service, but I did get the bait and switch. Appears to be ignoring my request for a refund or product replacement. I ordered a box of 10 ⁵/⁸" spokes. I was shown a picture of standard colored spokes and was sent blue anodized. Can't imagine when I'll ever have a use for these. Maybe the mods should address this sellers relationship with the site if he continues to do business in this manor.
> 
> View attachment 1463966
> ...



Holy Hell❗ The only way I could see that happening is; assuming all the boxes are the same with no indication of anodizing. Not looking at each box specifically & counting to make sure each box indeed has 100 count. If you're not up to screwing someone. Not responding to PM or calls would be p¡ssing gasoline on my anger though.

Those would look nice on a blue & cream 2 tone build but not anything Original/Restored


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 17, 2021)

This was sold today by said seller , deleted pics as other posts in question… just raising awareness as a precautionary measure


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 17, 2021)

Maybe the seller will make right with everyone or the site will shut down their selling here. It's hard enough buying stuff online without getting screwed over & parts not as advertised❗


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2021)

Hopfully they actually ban the jackass.i see suspended members still are allowed to post as they like.not sure how that works.there has to be way to weed out the unwanted posters/ members??


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 18, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Hopfully they actually ban the jackass.i see suspended members still are allowed to post as they like.not sure how that works.there has to be way to weed out the unwanted posters/ members??



I don't know. When I got suspended I wasn't able to post. I could DM/PM. I think it's difficult to completely block users from the site due to being able to use private vpns & such. I've been banned from threads ....


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 18, 2021)

Maybe create a forum labeled “members of concern “ or something that creates awareness to warn of such people …..🤔


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 18, 2021)

I appreciated the warning about the seller. I decided not to purchase any of the alleged spokes from him based on your report, and it turned out to be a good choice. It's good to have the right spare parts on hand, not aggravation. If bait and switch is indeed the modus operandi, then a ban is in order.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 18, 2021)

Now I know what an undertaking this might turn into but this is something you may want to consider as more and more "training wheels" sellers start joining.
Some of you guys are familiar with thesamba.com but there is a complete section on there for buyer/seller feedback and its a place where people post, applaud, warn and clear up deals with all open sellers.  Its actually a tangible way you can check up on a seller/buyer's past history and completed deals and ease fears or confirm doubts before you drop, sometimes thousands of dollars.  Ive been thinking we need something similar to this for a while now as money starts to really flow.  In the VW site, there are links to your "feedback" thread right in your user profile: 

Here is the section in particular: 





						TheSamba.com :: View Forum - Buyer and Seller Feedback
					

Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



					www.thesamba.com


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Now I know what an undertaking this might turn into but this is something you may want to consider as more and more "training wheels" sellers start joining.
> Some of you guys are familiar with thesamba.com but there is a complete section on there for buyer/seller feedback and its a place where people post, applaud, warn and clear up deals with all open sellers.  Its actually a tangible way you can check up on a seller/buyer's past history and completed deals and ease fears or confirm doubts before you drop, sometimes thousands of dollars.  Ive been thinking we need something similar to this for a while now as money starts to really flow.  In the VW site, there are links to your "feedback" thread right in your user profile:
> 
> Here is the section in particular:
> ...



I agree a forum or addition to this should be added here.

I have purchased stuff from a few sellers here without any issues; @coasterbrakejunkie1969 being 1 of them Without Any Issues - I don't think he made any point in deleting his pics from the for sale threads BUT the parts were as described. Same with a few other sellers from the Skip Tooth chain ring & the Higgins Beehive Springer I bought.

I think once you ignore the PM/DM when it clearly shows you have been viewing the site your butt should be able to be called out for shady crap specifically like this IF the site can't stop them 💯%

If I asked say randomly @tacochris or @SirMike1983  does @10~18kustoms for example ship the correct advertised parts, well packaged & on a decent time frame from their location? Then 10~18 might be ill towards any one questioning their character but we're all people spending our earned money & it is the internet + from far off hence why we don't just pick it up in person.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 18, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I agree a forum or addition to this should be added here.
> 
> I have purchased stuff from a few sellers here without any issues; @coasterbrakejunkie1969 being 1 of them Without Any Issues - I don't think he made any point in deleting his pics from the for sale threads BUT the parts were as described. Same with a few other sellers from the Skip Tooth chain ring & the Higgins Beehive Springer I bought.
> 
> ...




The upside to having a buyer/seller feedback section within the site is that it will cut down on multiple people being hit by the same bad seller because when the first bad deal goes down it gets posted to their feedback and the next guy can "proceed with caution".  The additional plus side is, it will allow a seller/buyer to defend/clarify the charges being weighed against them.  It can easily turn into a sh*t-show if you're not careful so a moderate amount of policing must be done here and there so its something the mods here would have to really explore to see if its a good fit for this site.
I have seen too many stories of multiple people getting hit on here by the same guy because the bad deals arent out there to warn us.


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> The upside to having a buyer/seller feedback section within the site is that it will cut down on multiple people being hit by the same bad seller because when the first bad deal goes down it gets posted to their feedback and the next guy can "proceed with caution".  The additional plus side is, it will allow a seller/buyer to defend/clarify the charges being weighed against them.  It can easily turn into a sh*t-show if you're not careful so a moderate amount of policing must be done here and there so its something the mods here would have to really explore to see if its a good fit for this site.
> I have seen too many stories of multiple people getting hit on here by the same guy because the bad deals arent out there to warn us.



Ohhh trust me I know the leg work would be a pain in the butt. Some people are never satisfied but clear pics, description, and proof of any pm/dm quotes or screen shots (not copy & past/edits) protect both people. It's getting to the point I personally will just start asking outright has anyone dealt with such n such on parts & bikes when buying. If anyone takes offense to that then maybe my money is better off in my pocket or for something else. Hell you may not like me personally so decide to shaft me for something as cheap as $25 but that will define your character here. More so if you don't make right.

Me personally you can call me a many of things but out my name isn't 1 of them.

Sorry for the rambles but this stuff has always p¡$$ed me off just like saying you need something & then selling it for twice the price❗


----------



## kreika (Aug 18, 2021)

Anyone ask management their opinion on this topic?


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 18, 2021)

kreika said:


> Anyone ask management their opinion on this topic?



I haven't but then again I'm not too many people's cup of coffee here, would probably be told to worry about me & my own business ......


----------



## kreika (Aug 18, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I haven't but then again I'm not too many people's cup of coffee here, would probably be told to worry about me & my own business ......



Well if someone is intentionally ripping other users off we need to set aside our differences and communicate with the bosses. 
@Dave Stromberger


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes, ripping someone off for a $25 seatpost is pretty piss poor to ruin your reputation over it!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 18, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Yes, ripping someone off for a $25 seatpost is pretty piss poor to ruin your reputation over it!!!



It doesn't matter what it is to me; if you're such a piece of crap that you need $25 then let me send it to you once foolishly & know Not to Ever look in your direction for Anything.

As far as the seller they haven't spoken here about it, I'm leanin' crooked & Boss @Dave Stromberger hasn't spoken on it either after being tagged so maybe @rustjunkie has some input?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 18, 2021)

Guy claims he hasn't gotten any PM's or problem with anything!


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 18, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Guy claims he hasn't gotten any PM's or problem with anything!



If blue anodized spokes were sent out 
instead of NOS & not advertised then I'd personally feel like a clown to even say that🤦‍♂️.  That is the reason for the 5 pages of thread. 

If I advertised you some black vintage grips & then sent you some walmart looking lime green pair that wasn't even mentioned I'd Expect You or Anyone to call me on that BS. If I Honestly messed up I'd be making It Right vs looking suspect by deleting images & Not speaking up🤷‍♂️


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 18, 2021)

Can't believe he hasn't even tried to defend himself on here, to me that means guilty!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 18, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1464509



Donate me his bikes & bike stuff. 




2022--2029🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 18, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Donate me his bikes & bike stuff.
> 
> View attachment 1464525
> 2022--2029🤣🤣🤣



Except it would all be wrong.... LoL


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 18, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Except it would all be wrong.... LoL



🤣🤣🤣 yeah but then again maybe not. I haven't built a Schwinn 😜
I also could use a set of 100 blue anodized 10 5/8 spokes 😬

I'll opt for 14g & hope for 11🤣


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 18, 2021)

Issue is being dealt with. Hopefully we see results soon.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 21, 2021)

I fell for it to. I paid him $120 for 7 boxes of 10 5/8" spokes too, he sent me a bunch of different length spokes, including blue ones like in the post above. He has not been responding to my messages. I can see that he has been on here every day since I started messaging him.
His cable name is 
Streetcustom82​His name is John Mireles
This is his paypal email address blueliteatx@hotmail.com

He sent me the wrong spokes from Austin Texas.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 21, 2021)

I got lucky and was only shorted 10 of my 100 spokes at least they were the correct ones.


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm going to keep my mouth 🤐

Start a public list of sh¡++ers on here NOT To Deal With❗ Sticky it in the Sales Threads In Big Red Lettering; allow explanations


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2021)

Now that his name is posted, I can say he's been doing this on Facebook and many have been warning others saying he's doing this same thing. Better ban him pronto!


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 21, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Now that his name is posted, I can say he's been doing this same thing on Facebook and many have been warning others saying he's doing this same thing. Better ban him pronto!



That helps. His CABE name has been posted a while back so hopefully nobody else gets taken here or there


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 21, 2021)

the first warning to stay away should have been the bike he has in his avatar photo.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2021)

The powers of the Cabe have taken care of the problem! Hopefully nobody else was involved with this petty con artist. 





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 21, 2021)

you will make more money being a good trusted seller than a rip off. perhaps he is just stupid.


----------



## ADReese (Aug 23, 2021)

Just to add a little more comedy to this situation, I counted my blue spokes and there were only 61 of the 100 present. 😆  
Would anyone like them for the cost of shipping?


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 23, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Just to add a little more comedy to this situation, I counted my blue spokes and there were only 61 of the 100 present. 😆
> Would anyone like them for the cost of shipping?



I'll pass. Maybe if there were enough for a set of wheels. I hate it for you guys who got screwed on the correct parts + not even the amount claimed.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 23, 2021)

Has anyone been contacted by this guy?


----------



## ADReese (Aug 23, 2021)

I don't believe so


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 23, 2021)

I think he made his score and has moved on. He had been a member since '16 very strange, he did not participate all that much. I don't think he really thought out what he was doing. Most criminals don't think about what happens after the crime is committed.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 23, 2021)

He's been banned. I wanted to give him time to make things right, but it quickly became apparent that he had no intention of doing so. I think he didn't set out to scam anyone, but has turned hostile now, so... game over!  My condolences to those who've lost $.


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> He's been banned. I wanted to give him time to make things right, but it quickly became apparent that he had no intention of doing so. I think he didn't set out to scam anyone, but has turned hostile now, so... game over!  My condolences to those who've lost $.



Another 1 bites the dust❗

I'm glad when I skate on thin ice it's just difference of opinion vs my money or anyone else's 😒


----------



## mike j (Aug 23, 2021)

DaGasMan said:


> I was thinking more like the He Man Woman Haters Club. Give 'em the high sign Spanky.
> View attachment 1462187



I almost forgot about the He Man Women Haters Club 🤣😂😅 Thanks for reminding me @DaGasMan


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2021)

Some peoples children..........he just wasnt brought up right.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 23, 2021)

You are correct it was peculiar for a member for several years selling what was, by most accounts, lower dollar items. It wasn't like a big "score" was to be had by rooking people for boxes of basic Schwinn spokes. It was indeed a strange con compared to the usual attempt to score big off someone.


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 23, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> You are correct it was peculiar for a member for several years selling what was, by most accounts, lower dollar items. It wasn't like a big "score" was to be had by rooking people for boxes of basic Schwinn spokes. Perhaps something has gone south with the person over the past five years, but it was indeed a strange con compared to the usual attempt to score big off someone.



Everybody should be thankful it wasn't bikes or anything of real major value 👍🏻


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2021)

I've known about his bait and switch sales on Facebook for over three months now. I think that everything he did here was totally intentional. How could it not be! ???


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 23, 2021)

We're still No better off here though with newer sellers being rampant. It's been 1 of the reasons why I haven't bought a full on bike I've been wanting. 

Do we need to vote for a forum or sticky post at least that allows us to say such n such did a good job / was legit selling or they're poopty don't mess with'em & why


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 24, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> He's been banned. I wanted to give him time to make things right, but it quickly became apparent that he had no intention of doing so. I think he didn't set out to scam anyone, but has turned hostile now, so... game over!  My condolences to those who've lost $.



Thanks much Dave! For those who are apprehensive, I've never had a problem with anyone else on the site, but if it's a name I'm not familiar with I'll check to see how long they've been here. I did that here but it didn't help, that's why I posted this thread as a warning.
If I'd checked with some other members maybe I'd have found out but I'm not out that much $ with this guy.

I don't think the site wants the potential libel issues with a thread of accusations. Who wants to be in the middle refereeing that?  Just be careful dealing with people who've been around awhile and you're 90% ahead. That's my two cents anyway.


----------



## irideiam (Aug 24, 2021)

Member feedback seems to work well and keep dishonest sellers off RRB, I have always wondered why we didn't have it here.


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 24, 2021)

Hey wait a minute @Dave Stromberger ...did you get some cheap spokes off that guy?? 🤣  🤣  🤣      jk

https://www.ebay.com/itm/294356841182?campid=5335809022


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 24, 2021)

KingSized HD said:


> Hey wait a minute @Dave Stromberger ...did you get some cheap spokes off that guy?? 🤣  🤣  🤣      jk
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/294356841182?campid=5335809022



Nope... "thecabe" on eBay is @sm2501


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Nope... "thecabe" on eBay is @sm2501




So what color will we get?  🤣


Copy of listing for future legal purposes.  😜


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> So what color will we get?  🤣



Rainbow of colors & some spokes are 2 toned 1/2 in 1 color & 1/2 in another & no 2 spokes will be the same out of the 61 you get 🤔


----------



## Jesper (Aug 24, 2021)

I recently got screwed on an ebay auction (I hate ebay!, rarely used, now no more- lesson learned!). Won an auction at a great price for a great 70s Chesini Gran Premio complete bike. Seller was in Berlin, Germany and had shipping at about 35 euros (I knew that was too low), and then sent me a message saying bike would cost about 78 euros (that's about right, I have never paid more than 100 euros); to which I agreed and paid. Seller told me he was getting ready to ship, but needed a bigger box so slight delay (no problem with me). Seller sends me another message saying shipping is going to be 250 euros (WHAT THE !); essentially the cost of the bike itself. I said sorry but you provided the shipping cost after one change already and agreed upon it while accepting my payment. I even offered to bring the total shipping up to about 140 euros to help cover the cost since I would still have a pretty good deal out of it. The seller never even acknowledged my offer, and just cancelled the order through ebay (yes, I got refunded; but...) saying that my shipping address was incorrect (a lie!). I contacted the seller and stated that my address was correct and he needed to honor the sale as originally agreed upon and paid for; he ADMITTED to this fact in ebay's messaging that my address was correct, but that it was the only way he could cancel the order since he was now saying that he could not not ship it safely (another lie!). Ebay has done nothing! I contacted them and was told a response would be forthcoming in 7 days or less; it has been a month, and nothing! The seller appears to be a one time, one item seller who doesn't care if ebay suspends his account since he told me "my" bike was already sold and it was just too bad; he probably has nothing else to sell. What that seller didn't understand was that I had a client ready for that bike, so my business and personal integrity were victim to his greed. I believe he was not happy with the sale price since it was a great deal (about 50% of the going value), and tried to recoup via his increase in shipping costs. I just had 2 frame sets with a myriad of parts sent from Vienna (from a longtime trusted seller; I deal direct with them- no ebay BS, or extra charges) via Fedex at 80 euros so I know that the bike when partially disassembled (I directed that fool on how to do it without any damage) could have been sent for about the same amount. I am sick of sellers with a lack of integrity who cannot except a loss due to their own mistake and then make up excuses as to why without ever thinking of the ramifications to others. I paid for his mistake (OR GREED!) with my integrity which is apparently a rare commodity in today's age of online "sales". My client thinks I am an idiot; I think he's right! But a smarter idiot nonetheless!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 25, 2021)

Was the eBay seller trying to ship in a standard-sized bike box, or some other box? Yeah, some of the sellers use shipping as a way to make extra money. One other possibility is that the second, larger box he ultimately went with was bigger than a standard sized bike box, and ended up as a special oversized shipment. If shipping in Europe is anything like here in the US, a standard-sized bike box (and there are a couple sizes) will be within a certain range as to cost of shipping. This range is higher than it used to be, but one could ballpark it. 

However, if you go over the largest of the standard-sized boxes, the shipping companies tend to jack up the prices massively. This is something that can grab a person unfamiliar with bike shipping: they opt for the biggest box they can find, then when they go to ship, they end up with a massive bill because they have exceeded the standard boxes and have an oversized shipment. 

When I was shipping bikes on occasion, I think the biggest box was the mountain bike box. The road box was a little smaller. Then below that you had the wheel box, frame box, etc. (I think now perhaps there is an electric bike box that may be a little bigger than mountain). If you had something even bigger than the mountain box would hold, you could get into trouble with the shipping bill very quickly. So you had to pack smart and try to fit into the mountain bike box. Something like a rod brake roadster with 28 inch wheels was a challenge, but could be done if you were careful. And some bikes actually took two shipments of smaller boxes (it was actually cheaper to divide the shipment than to go all-in on a single oversized box). 

The shipping game is perverse when it comes to bikes. The shipping companies have made it that way. Bike Flights was helpful for several years, but then their rates went up as well. I guess Ship Bikes is now the choice here in the US. It's bogus when someone cancels an order after agreeing to all the terms, especially if the buyer has already accommodated once. On the other hand, at least you have your money back. The outright "sell and scram" business is alive and well unfortunately.


----------



## Jesper (Aug 25, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> Was the eBay seller trying to ship in a standard-sized bike box, or some other box? Yeah, some of the sellers use shipping as a way to make extra money. One other possibility is that the second, larger box he ultimately went with was bigger than a standard sized bike box, and ended up as a special oversized shipment. If shipping in Europe is anything like here in the US, a standard-sized bike box (and there are a couple sizes) will be within a certain range as to cost of shipping. This range is higher than it used to be, but one could ballpark it.
> 
> However, if you go over the largest of the standard-sized boxes, the shipping companies tend to jack up the prices massively. This is something that can grab a person unfamiliar with bike shipping: they opt for the biggest box they can find, then when they go to ship, they end up with a massive bill because they have exceeded the standard boxes and have an oversized shipment.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,
I agree fully with what you say, and I am well aware of the differences in shipping costs for box sizes (especially for overseas shipping). I do not sell online, and sell only locally; yes, limits my customer base and extends turn-around time, but I am in no rush. For one reason, I like to meet my clients and vet them a little because of what I am selling (vintage bikes from the '30s-'80s, and some high end modern racing bikes) and how they plan to use (or abuse) it. Also, I save the shipping costs, time and materials, and the possibility of damage due to shipping. If you come to me and get it, all liability is with you (excepting my "warranty" on parts and labor); if I deliver it to you then as soon as you accept it as is, again the liability is yours, and I doubt that you would accept something I brought to you as damaged/non-functional unless already agreed upon beforehand or at the exchange of the money.
I really don't know what happened except the seller reneged utilizing a lie to do it (ebay has that clause to cancel an order if the address is undeliverable; but not if lying to do so), admitted to such; and showed utter disregard to what he might have done to an honest buyer due to his unethical actions.
I have never paid even close to 250 euros/$300 for any complete bike from Europe or western Asia (usually $90-$150 standard freight). I know that the cost is based more on volume than weight as I have dealt with many honest sellers overseas and we all tried to find a reasonable method to ship while keeping costs down. When I see someone selling something as small as a front derailleur, but charging $35 to ship and another seller from the same region using the same shipping method, but charging only $15 for essentially the same item I become highly suspect and of course avoid that seller who finds the need to "pad" the shipping cost. 
This was an unfortunate event and ended my use of ebay forever (ebay being useless to provide me with any satisfactory help and never responding as promised (twice)). I have other alternatives requiring less hassle and with tried and true sellers who treat me as I would treat myself; with honesty and at all times trying to provide the best product at the best price. My work is a hobby so no need for me to crank up the price for a grand profit; I merely cover my time and costs, and pay for the beer!

Thank you to all the sellers who are doing the right thing; I applaud you all! Thank you to all the buyers who are patient, understanding, and keep us in business; I applaud you also!


----------



## lordscool (Sep 5, 2021)

There was a guy selling spokes on ebay really reasonable. I bought some they were great SS spokes. The next time i ordered i got an email saying they were out of the raw SS spokes and i could get colored SS ones instead. So i asked for a refund and got it. Later they had some on auction again, so i thought the must have got more in, well try again, same deal. Wonder if the guy selling these spokes was doing a resale at mark up then couldn't get the inventory and tried to sub colored spokes, instead of just giving a refund.


----------

